# [Bind9] Résolution inverse & màj du serv secondaire (resolu)

## Saimoun

Bonjour,

J'ai deux problèmes, plus ou moins distincts, avec Bind.

Le premier problème :

J'ai un domaine saimoun.fr géré par deux serveur DNS, un primaire et un secondaire (le primaire étant celui qui héberge les pages de saimoun.fr, à l'adresse IP 82.224.131.249, le secondaire est à l'IP 94.23.224.62, ou ns306633.ovh.net).

Le problème est que, depuis 2 jours, le serveur secondaire ne se met plus à jour (pourtant les Serials sont différents !), j'imagine que j'ai dû faire une fausse manip dans la config de bind puisqu'avant ça marchait.

Le deuxième problème :

---> Résolu, voir à la fin du message

Voilà, avez-vous une idée pour un des deux (ou même les deux :p ) problèmes ?

Merci d'avance  :Very Happy: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Annexe : ma config !

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

/etc/bind/named.conf.local

```
zone "saimoun.fr" {

        type master;

        notify yes;

        file "/etc/bind/db.saimoun.fr";

};

```

/etc/bind/named.conf.options

```
options {

        directory "/var/cache/bind";

        # DNS de mon FAI (Free)

        forwarders {

                212.27.40.240;

                212.27.40.241;

        };

        auth-nxdomain no;    # conform to RFC1035

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

        allow-recursion { 127.0.0.1; };

        allow-notify { 127.0.0.1; };

        allow-transfer { 94.23.224.62; };

};

```

/etc/bind/db.saimoun.fr

```
$TTL    3H

@               IN      SOA     ns.saimoun.fr. postmaster.saimoun.fr. (

                     2009112901         ; Serial

                             2H         ; Refresh

                             2H         ; Retry

                             1W         ; Expire

                             2D )       ; Negative Cache TTL

; Pour que le serveur DNS se retrouve lui-même

@               IN      NS      ns.saimoun.fr.

@               IN      NS      ns306633.ovh.net.

; Champs A indispensables (web)

@               IN      A       82.224.131.249

ns              IN      A       82.224.131.249

; Champs CNAME pour les alias

www             IN      CNAME   saimoun.fr.

phpmyadmin      IN      CNAME   saimoun.fr.

philippe        IN      CNAME   saimoun.fr.
```

Normalement vous avez tout ce qu'il vous faut, s'il manque une info demandez-la moi.

EDIT: j'avais oublié des trucs :

tail -30 /var/log/syslog après un /etc/init.d/bind9 (re)start

```
Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: starting BIND 9.5.1-P3 -u bind                       

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: found 1 CPU, using 1 worker thread                   

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: using up to 4096 sockets                             

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'    

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: max open files (1024) is smaller than max sockets (4096)

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: using default UDP/IPv4 port range: [1024, 65535]        

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: using default UDP/IPv6 port range: [1024, 65535]        

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0, 192.168.0.12#53

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: 254.169.IN-ADDR.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: 2.0.192.IN-ADDR.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: 255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: 0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: 1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: D.F.IP6.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: 8.E.F.IP6.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: 9.E.F.IP6.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: A.E.F.IP6.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: automatic empty zone: B.E.F.IP6.ARPA

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: command channel listening on ::1#953

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: zone 0.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: zone 127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: zone 255.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: zone saimoun.fr/IN: loaded serial 2009112901

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: running

Nov 30 00:34:40 localhost named[13409]: zone saimoun.fr/IN: sending notifies (serial 2009112901)

Nov 30 00:34:41 localhost named[13409]: client 94.23.224.62#49344: transfer of 'saimoun.fr/IN': AXFR-style IXFR started

Nov 30 00:34:41 localhost named[13409]: client 94.23.224.62#49344: transfer of 'saimoun.fr/IN': AXFR-style IXFR ended

```

On voit bien avec les dernières lignes que le serveur envoi la config au serveur secondaire !!! Et pourtant les fichiers dans /var/cache/bind/ du serveur secondaire ne sont pas mis à jour (et si je les supprime, il ne les recrée même pas...)

La config sur le serveur secondaire :

named.conf.local (secondaire) :

```
zone "saimoun.fr" {

        type slave;

        file "db.saimoun.fr";

        masters { 82.224.131.249; };

};
```

named.conf.options (secondaire) :

```
options {

        directory "/var/cache/bind";

        auth-nxdomain no;    # conform to RFC1035

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

        allow-recursion { 127.0.0.1; };

        allow-notify { 127.0.0.1; };

};

```

Je met le second problème pour la recherche, mais il est (a priori) résolu :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma résolution inverse ne marche pas. Un host 82.224.131.249 sur la machine où il y a le serveur DNS primaire renvoi bien
> 
>  *Quote:*   249.131.224.82.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer ns.saimoun.fr.
> ...

 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour le reverse DNS normal c'est au propriétaire de l'IP de gérer ça  (donc free).

Free ne permet pas la délégation au serveur DNS du client, par contre tu peut configurer ton reverse DNS dans ta console de gestion free. 

Et estime toi déjà heureux, Orange et son IP fixe à 17€/mois ne propose même pas de personnaliser le reverse DNS.

Pour ton PB de serveur secondaire pas d'idée désolé.

----------

## Saimoun

Ok, nickel ta réponse, merci  :Smile: 

J'ai changé le reverse DNS sur l'interface free.

Du coup j'ai viré le reverse DNS qu'il y avait sur le serveur primaire et secondaire.

Par contre, je n'ai pas compris le

 *Quote:*   

> Free ne permet pas la délégation au serveur DNS du client

 

Ca veut dire quoi ? Que je ne peux pas utiliser mon propre serveur DNS ? Pourtant c'est bien ce que j'ai fait, et ça marche (si on omet le problème de synchro avec le serveur secondaire), non ?

A noter que le problème de non mise à jour du serveur secondaire n'est toujours pas résolu.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> Ok, nickel ta réponse, merci 
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai pas compris le
> 
>  *Quote:*   Free ne permet pas la délégation au serveur DNS du client 
> ...

 

C'est pour le reverse DNS on peut le personnaliser sur les serveur DNS de free, mais pas déléguer la gestion à son propre DNS.

----------

## Uggy

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  le serveur secondaire ne se met plus à jour (pourtant les Serials sont différents !), [...]
> 
> A noter que le problème de non mise à jour du serveur secondaire n'est toujours pas résolu.

 

Si j'en crois les serial identiques, c'est resolu ?

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai pas compris le
> 
>  *Quote:*   Free ne permet pas la délégation au serveur DNS du client 
> ...

 

GentooUser@Clubic a très bien répondu...

Free ne permet pas de déléguer la gestion du reverse. (a ma connaissance aucun provider ADSL standard ne le fait)

Free te laisse juste choisir dans la console de gestion.

Il serait techniquement possible pour free de deleguer la gestion du reverse d'une IP vers d'autres serveurs DNS.. (on peut deleguer des plages plus petites qu'un /24 en passant par une "ruse" avec les CNAME).

Moi j'aimerais bien qu'ils offrent cette possibilité aussi... mais j'imagine qu'il n'y aurait vraiment pas grand monde a comprendre et a l'utiliser correctement.

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca veut dire quoi ? Que je ne peux pas utiliser mon propre serveur DNS ? Pourtant c'est bien ce que j'ai fait, et ça marche , non ?.

 

Quand tu as acheté ton nom de domaine, il est a toi.. tu est propriétaire de la zone correspondante, tu peux utiliser les DNS que tu souhaites.

Ton IP free.. est n'est pas a toi.. elle est a Free.. c'est Free qui a authorité sur leur plage d'IP en in-addr.arpa.

$ dig ns 131.224.82.in-addr.arpa +short

ns3-rev.proxad.net.

ns2-rev.proxad.net.

$

Free a la gestion du "nom de domaine" 131.224.82.in-addr.arpa (sauf si il t'en delegait un morceau)

Toi tu a la gestion de saimoun.fr. (tu pourrais tres bien donner delegation pour des sous zones a d'autres serveurs DNS)

J'espere que c'est plus clair..

----------

## Saimoun

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse, mais tu sais j'avais déjà compris, hein, GentooUser@Clubic m'avait répondu.

Sinon, en ce qui concerne la non mise à jour du serveur secondaire, j'ai enfin trouvé (tout seul) :

En allant voir dans les logs du serveur secondaire, j'avais un 

```
Jan  8 01:21:09 poisson named[29627]: transfer of 'saimoun.fr/IN' from 82.224.131.249#53: connected using 94.23.224.62#46499

.Jan  8 01:21:09 poisson named[29627]: dumping master file: tmp-Cdnfilt8vx: open: permission denied                         

Jan  8 01:21:09 poisson named[29627]: transfer of 'saimoun.fr/IN' from 82.224.131.249#53: failed while receiving responses: permission denied

Jan  8 01:21:09 poisson named[29627]: transfer of 'saimoun.fr/IN' from 82.224.131.249#53: Transfer completed: 0 messages, 11 records, 0 bytes, 0.078 secs (0 bytes/sec)  
```

Du coup j'ai cherché du côté des permissions et j'ai trouvé : j'avais supprimé le dossier /var/cache/bind/ qui était en "rwxrwxr-x root bind", puis je l'avais recréé avec les umask et Cie par défaut, ça a créé donc le dossier bind en "rwxr-xr-w root root", du coup bind n'arrivait plus à écrire dedans !!

Purée, c'était aussi simple que cela ^^

----------

